# Adult themed area



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've put in a couple requests for permission to 'peek behind the curtain', but haven't heard a thing. Do we have to be a member for a certain length of time, post so many times or...? What's the protocol? It's not like I'm chomping at the bit and can't wait to see naked women in resin, but it leaves me a bit curious. While my mother probably wouldn't approve I'm way past that point in life where I care. She actually doesn't even approve of my being involved in modeling -- she thinks it's a child's hobby that I should have abandoned long ago. If she finds out I'm the President of the local IPMS chapter....


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

It appears to be a case of hit or miss, there have been more then a few who can't seem to get permission.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

It just takes time...I applied, forgot all about it then one day was granted access. Now I'm in I can't say I visit there more than once every few months whereas I'm on the other forums constantly...


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

It's not hit or miss. You have to be a member for a while, first, before you are allowed in. I think there's a sticky about it somewhere, or maybe there was an announcement.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Sorry but it has been hit or miss with people. There are those who have waited and never heard a thing back, that includes long standing members as well.


----------



## northjason (May 10, 2003)

I've seen the forum, and it changed me forever.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

iamweasel said:


> Sorry but it has been hit or miss with people. There are those who have waited and never heard a thing back, that includes long standing members as well.


I got right in.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Disco58 said:


> I've put in a couple requests for permission to 'peek behind the curtain', but haven't heard a thing. Do we have to be a member for a certain length of time, post so many times or...? What's the protocol? It's not like I'm chomping at the bit and can't wait to see naked women in resin, but it leaves me a bit curious. While my mother probably wouldn't approve I'm way past that point in life where I care. She actually doesn't even approve of my being involved in modeling -- she thinks it's a child's hobby that I should have abandoned long ago. If she finds out I'm the President of the local IPMS chapter....


Here is an excerpt from the Sticky concerning the Protocol of access to the Adult Themed Forum:
Access to this forum is restricted to established HobbyTalk members that request access to the Adult Themed Modeling forum. What this means is that members that have been a member for an amount of time and are active in the general HobbyTalk may be granted access to the Adult Themed Modeling forum when they request access to the forum. This forum will not be available to the general HobbyTalk population. This forum will not be searchable and will not show up in the drop down menu. In other words, if you have only been a member for a short amount of time and only have a few posts, you may not be granted access. Your access to this forum is my decision and this access can be pulled at any time.

Be aware that I am serious on granting access to this forum only to those that I feel it is appropriate it for. DO NOT request access if you may be offended by adult themes. Do not request access to this forum under false terms as your access to ALL of HobbyTalk may be restricted forever with no chance of reinstatement!


Hankster is a busy guy, so Email or PM him and give him a chance to respond:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I have never tried to access that area, I have only 2 kits that would qualify to be posted there without censoring, my Revell Swift boat with vintage centerfolds and my "wardrobe malfunction" Aurora Tarzan.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

iamweasel said:


> Sorry but it has been hit or miss with people. There are those who have waited and never heard a thing back, that includes long standing members as well.


I been here while and gotten a pass to come over to the hidden area with no problem.But give it sometime sure Hank is a busy guy and will get back to you all that sent in a request.:dude:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

northjason said:


> I've seen the forum, and it changed me forever.


You aint kidding:devil:


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Keep trying and someone will let you in! Its really not that interesting in the secret room. I have no talent for this adult type modeling but have an interest so I peak in from time to time. I keep wishing someone would do a "how to" type thread so us lurkers can follow along and learn!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

aurora fan said:


> I keep wishing someone would do a "how to" type thread so us lurkers can follow along and learn!


I totally agree. I have an interest in figure modeling, but no talent and don't know how to do all the shading on skin and such. I got access hoping to find some info on how to do things. I enjoy checking out the builds in there (and there really are some wonderful ones in there), but I haven't really learned anything in that forum.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, at over 3800 posts, 6 years membership,and 70 years old, do you think I can get to see that site ? :woohoo: And where the heck is it, before I crap out of this mortal coil ?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

the Dabbler said:


> OK, at over 3800 posts, 6 years membership,and 70 years old, do you think I can get to see that site ? :woohoo: And where the heck is it, before I crap out of this mortal coil ?


It looks like you are overly qualified and too old now! I guess that's just your luck! LOL

It has some nice builds but I wouldn't call it a must see forum. It seems it took 2-3 weeks to get access when I applied.

Bob K.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

kit-junkie said:


> I got right in.


Me too.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

it's for your own good, Dabbler... Hank don't want no law firm calling
him up for causing heart attacks! It's not like you're gonna read the
warning labels!!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

mcdougall said:


> Here is an excerpt from the Sticky concerning the Protocol of access to the Adult Themed Forum:
> Access to this forum is restricted to established HobbyTalk members...members that have been a member for an amount of time and are active in the general HobbyTalk may be granted access.... This forum will not be available to the general HobbyTalk population...if you have only been a member for a short amount of time and only have a few posts, you may not be granted access. Your access to this forum is my decision and this access can be pulled at any time. Be aware that I am serious on granting access to this forum only to those that I feel it is appropriate...Do not request access to this forum under false terms as your access to ALL of HobbyTalk may be restricted forever with no chance of reinstatement!
> 
> 
> ...


If it's simply a matter of Hankster being busy, doesn't get to emails regularly, etc, etc, I can understand, but.... The content of that 'sticky' makes HT sound more than a bit elitist, and only those deemed worthy can be admitted to this 'inner sanctum'. This is just a hobby related forum, right? It feels like I'm applying for a job, or worse, joining the Masons. I don't understand what possible connection there could be between the length of membership and/or how many times someone has posted. I'm President of the local IPMS chapter. I make it a point to put out that anyone is welcome to come to a meeting and share. There is no application process, no background checks, no experience or credentials necessary, no secret handshake, signals or blood oath. We don't care if you've never touched a model, but would like to learn. You're more than welcome to keep coming back, and hopefully bring friends, unless and until you choose to become disruptive. Then you'll be asked to cease and desist, and if you don't, then you're asked to not return. I'm not trying to create issues, or upset the delicate balance of life, but I'm trying to figure out the point of having restrictions on who gets to have access to the adult area. I'd love to be under 18 again, and have that be the reason, but unfortunately I can prove I'm much farther from that age than I'd really like to be. Also, as someone else mentioned, I'm trying to learn how to paint figures, and the more I see, the more some things start to make sense.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Get more than 32 posts under your belt.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Buc said:


> it's for your own good, Dabbler... Hank don't want no law firm calling
> him up for causing heart attacks! It's not like you're gonna read the
> warning labels!!


I can sign some kind of non-liability clause ? !


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry...Hank's trying to keep all you guys "innocent".


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Y3a said:


> Get more than 32 posts under your belt.


And the number of posts I have made signifies I have what qualifying characteristic? My parents gave up any hope of my remaining innocent about the time Neil Armstrong took the "giant leap for mankind". Oh well, I do have all my back issues of Kitbuilder and Amazing Figure Modeler; I can look at all the nekkid resin I want to in there, along with all the other online sites that put it out there for all to see......


----------



## Desslock (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah, I was also surprised that it was so difficult to get into that forum - asked a couple of times, but never received a response. I guess because of my limited posting history or Hankster's busy, but the admissions process seems a bit too clique-like and insular, especially since it's so easy to boot someone who acts creepy or otherwise offends (and let's be frank, those type of characters probably have venues they'd rather frequent than hobby forums).


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol,.....THIS IS GREAT, ... I to have to admit here that I to have sent At lest, two long messages to the, All Mighty hankster, asking him to Grant me a Coveted Pass to this Elite section as well now a few weeks back, And I will admit, Got more then a little P.O.ed when There was Nothing sent back in response as well to asking, But after Hearing what is really in this section with all these post here, I don't care if I'm here for 10 years now, It Doesn't sound like a Bunch of, Lets say SEASONED GUYS, building Naked Models made out of plastic has ANYTHING TO OFFER ME REALLY,...lol...Not that being old is anything bad, Just OLD AND NAKED !!!, is kind of a scary thought really, .... Let me ask you this, How many priest are in there I wonder,... anyway,..lol..kind of a scary thought in my mind wondering, In any case I know this Guy maybe Busy and all here guys, and working 10 hours or better a day as well is tuff, WHO HAS THE TIME AFTER ALL THAT to do a Common Courtesy to some one who has give him THERE HARD EARNED CASH of there own, when a simple Message in return seems to be not much to ask for the money given, But then again, Who am I to say anything here "RIGHT", I'm Just A New bee like a lot of guys, I guess this is true "HERE ANYWAY", I know one thing is for sure, THATS NO WAY TO DO REAL BUSINESS IN MY BOOK, ......Thanks, But NO THANKS MAN, I'm here to build Car Models after all, Not win anyone's approval really, If I need to see Flesh that bad, I will go Buy a HUSTLER. But for real guys, I dont think we are missing all that much really....lol.

Ian


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

I gained entry into the double top secret area of the forum upon sacrificing an unblemished goat during the full moon of the equinox. Yes, priests of the highest resin gods do inhabit and rule that area as they feel fit and determine who is worthy to gaze upon the wonders of lascivious sculptures painted in the most adherent manner of the art world and can't be viewed anywhere else, so humble yourself, keep trying and maybe one day you too will be found substantially of low moral character enough to enter this elusive area of the forum. Bahahaha. I'm taking my medication and going to bed now. Later- Mike


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

I want to see it but if ian cant see it theirs no hope for me,he has lifetime member status.
i did ask a couple of times but no reply.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Anybody ever see that episode of Frazier where he and his brother get into a health spa and keep finding out there is another door they can't get through until their memberships are upgraded. They keep thinking they are in the greatest spa ever, until they find out there's another door they haven't been through...too funny.
Here's my theory...the "adults only" section is a ruse...kinda like a snipe hunt. There's nothing on the other side. It's an urban legend...similar to Bigfoot, Nessie, or the Monarch Ghost....Hahahahahahahahaha............


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol...lol...lol...You guys are good man, I never thought I was ever that funny to start with, these where word from my hart in my message, BUT YOU GUYS ARE BEST, I have laughed This hard in many a day, .......
"This section is a rusesection is a ruse...kinda like a snipe hunt",....., this is not only funny, IT BRILLIANT AS WELL, But Quit possibly TRUE here as well, ......."unblemished goat during the full moon of the equinox".........lol......lol.....lol...... OMG. You two should wright for TV, I mean it, that's some GOOD STUFF THERE,...more then I have seen anyone muster in a long time....."YOUR HIRED"..I'm sure there is (NO ONE) in there that could say anything that is as good as reading these comments here, its always that way even in a restricted night club you know, when you cant get it, (That's never happened to me...lol...) the real talent is always out side, huddling about talking like this. The conversation we must have missed.

Ian


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

There's a reason it's limited access. On occasions where anything considered risque has been posted there have been complaints from some quarters and the offending posts have had to be deleted or moved. There are some of us that build these "offensive" kits that have nudity and/or high gore content that would otherwise have nowhere here to show them. 
Hobbytalk is a family friendly forum that has children as members as well so a few years ago Hank started a forum for those who want to show off their work. 
Basically it's been set up as a forum that's only accessible to mature adults (why I got let in is a mystery) and so there's only one way to get in and that's through Hank. He's a busy man but you can bet he'll look at your posts and content before allowing access. It'll no doubt take time- I imagine with the day to day running of all the forums that make up Hobbytalk that he has a hell of a lot of messages to work through every day.
As with the Ghost kit, sometimes patience is a virtue....it might take a while but it's worth the wait....

Chris.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

OKCmike said:


> I gained entry into the double top secret area of the forum upon sacrificing an unblemished goat during the full moon of the equinox. Yes, priests of the highest resin gods do inhabit and rule that area as they feel fit and determine who is worthy to gaze upon the wonders of lascivious sculptures painted in the most adherent manner of the art world and can't be viewed anywhere else, so humble yourself, keep trying and maybe one day you too will be found substantially of low moral character enough to enter this elusive area of the forum. Bahahaha. I'm taking my medication and going to bed now. Later- Mike


 Oh great, just freakin' great! Now where the hell am I going to get an unblemished goat?! I mean I realize I have until September, but it will probably take that long. It's not like every goat herder in the country just has one standing around ready, ya know? And the full moon is on the 12th, not the 20th, so where will that leave me? Do I have to wait until there is actually a full moon on one equinox or another? The full moon at the autumnal and vernal equinoxes (equinoxi?) of 2010 and 2011 respectively were a fluke I'm told. Good god, who knows when there might be another? I'm never going to get in to the forbidden zone at this rate. There's really no point in even getting up tomorrow, unless it's to go down to the bridge and throw myself into the Mississippi.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You could always try sacrificing a virgin....
.... a goat would probably be easier to find though....

Chris.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Auroranut said:


> You could always try sacrificing a virgin....
> .... a goat would probably be easier to find though....
> 
> Chris.


Yeah, I think they quit making virgins back in the 50's. :tongue:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well to plagiarize a favorite TV host:

There is a fifth dimension, beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call THE ADULT THEMED MODELING FORUM!

Bob K.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe if you bribed him with a Billiken Frankenstein, Creature or Janus Dracula? Of course, you'd have to be really hard up (pardon the pun) to give up one of those just to ogle some resin mammary glands.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

..lol..OMG, Again,...Well let me tell you something here Disco, That goat will be a hell of a lot easer to find then the Virgin, IN ANY PART OF THE WORLD OVER 18, With all these suicidal Bombers getting 72 virgin's a whack, I think if your going to make the celestrial making point anytime soon, YOU BETTER HUSEL MY FRIEND,...lol....."This is getting, WAY OUT OF CONTROLL LADIES"


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, BTW, Flying Frets, good to see another fretmaster here. I've been a guitarslinger for 40 some years. Getting ready to sell all my electric equipment and sticking only with my Martin and Esteve Classical. Too old to rock and roll, too young to die. 

If you're in the market for a couple of new axes..let me know. Got an Ibanez Jem, original, not an Oriental knockoff, with Mother of Pearl inlay and an '81 Japanese blond Strat w/ maple neck, and rack system and lots of effect pedals. I'm going to keep my SG and a practice amp.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

*tickits*

Still On Tour US 2011, You might be able to use a couple of these then my friend, Check the date...This makes my 20th Us Appearance to this kind of show my self.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

kenlee said:


> I have never tried to access that area, I have only 2 kits that would qualify to be posted there without censoring, my Revell Swift boat with vintage centerfolds and my "wardrobe malfunction" Aurora Tarzan.


I had no problem at all being granted access to the Adult forum. And a "wardrobe malfunction" Maureen O'Sullivan as Jane would be more fun.


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

scotpens said:


> And a "wardrobe malfunction" Maureen O'Sullivan as Jane would be more fun.


oooooooh, NOW you've given me an idea.....hmm.... better see how much sculpey I have laying around.... :dude:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

phantom11 said:


> oooooooh, NOW you've given me an idea.....hmm.... better see how much sculpey I have laying around.... :dude:


She wasn't a 38D so only a little sculpey should work!

Bob K.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

FLKitbuilder said:


> Oh, BTW, Flying Frets, good to see another fretmaster here. I've been a guitarslinger for 40 some years. Getting ready to sell all my electric equipment and sticking only with my Martin and Esteve Classical. Too old to rock and roll, too young to die.
> 
> If you're in the market for a couple of new axes..let me know. Got an Ibanez Jem, original, not an Oriental knockoff, with Mother of Pearl inlay and an '81 Japanese blond Strat w/ maple neck, and rack system and lots of effect pedals. I'm going to keep my SG and a practice amp.


Thanks for the offer, but with 16 electrics, 2 acoustics and 4 basses, I think I'm already at max capacity!

Funny you mentioned Ibanez...for a long time *they* were considered "Oriental knock-offs." The truth of the matter is, I still have one of their "lawsuit" copies of a Ric 4001...and it's a better instrument overall than my "real" 4001!

I don't see myself overcoming my fixation with my Les Pauls though...

Back to our regularly scheduled programming:

As a member of the "Adult Themed Area," I honestly can't say there's anything there a mature individual couldn't deal with. Yeah, there's a little racy humor on occassion, but's it's essentially what you'd expect from a bunch of plastic/resin heads like us...discussion of painting/building techinques with a heavy emphasis on flesh tones and shading. If you're looking for something to quicken your pulse, you'd do better to look elsewhere.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

I highly doubt any mature adult is going to be participating in an adults only section on a scale modeling site to quicken his pulse. LOL. You see more skin on your average soap opera these days than most "adult" kits. I'm curious to see people's work, what figures are out there, discuss techniques, etc. The "raciest" kit I've ever seen was Wolf Dracula humping Lucy on the slab and that didn't show any skin at all. If you want to see a modeler's ability, especially doing skin tones, look at his girlie kits.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

FLKitbuilder said:


> I highly doubt any mature adult is going to be participating in an adults only section on a scale modeling site to quicken his pulse. LOL. You see more skin on your average soap opera these days than most "adult" kits. I'm curious to see people's work, what figures are out there, discuss techniques, etc. The "raciest" kit I've ever seen was Wolf Dracula humping Lucy on the slab and that didn't show any skin at all. If you want to see a modeler's ability, especially doing skin tones, look at his girlie kits.


Want to quicken your pulse, even during the early daylight hours, without actually looking at anything porno? I got one word for you my friends-
TELEMUNDO!!!!

Benito


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Something I find interesting is that this "adult" area is supposed to be such a big deal that the site owner feels a need to keep it behind lock and key, only allowing the chosen few to enter, yet the vast majority of the responses to this thread would indicate few if any actually give a damn about its existence. More than anything else it seems to compare to a carnival sideshow. There's a barker making sure no one gets in without paying their fee, but once you're past the tent flap....<yawn>.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

It's only a limited access forum because some find nudity offensive. There's been problems with this here before- hence the need for an adult forum. 

Chris.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Disco58 said:


> Something I find interesting is that this "adult" area is supposed to be such a big deal that the site owner feels a need to keep it behind lock and key, only allowing the chosen few to enter, yet the vast majority of the responses to this thread would indicate few if any actually give a damn about its existence. More than anything else it seems to compare to a carnival sideshow. There's a barker making sure no one gets in without paying their fee, but once you're past the tent flap....<yawn>.


You cant get your way all the time,you just have to play by the rules.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well for one here Disco, I will have to agree with you on this hole heartedly Mr, and let me just say here if possible, out of all this Feedback I have read here alone with you in all this time, FEW OUT HERE can even structure words in the way I have seen you do here Mr, There Elegantly and to the point to say the lest in all this, I'm quit sure your not concerned as well what others think of you for saying them like you have to this point, As am I for saying them in the first place along with you, As well as you should know, you Are Casting Your Pearls Before Swine most of the time by doing so in this manner, THERE IS NOTHING in that section that would interest a person of your intellect and Insight as well here Mr, Nor myself as I have stated in my post on the subject alone with you, I'm sure about that as well now after reading all this here along with everyone else on this topic to this point.

And as far as DaRuls Go on this one, What rules are you talking about here anyway really, the ones that Are written in such a was that they CANT BE DESIFERED CORECTLY, hence, Established Members Only Can Inter Upon Request, (Bovine Experiment) what does that really mean anyway "ASTABLISHED MEMBERS", I have seen members post here that have been here Quite some time now, Years even, AND they have received the Same response, (NADA) and Since no one is BRAKING ANY OF DARULS in the first place here, Rules are meant to be Re-Writhen like in this case, LIFE TIME MEMBERS are not established, That makes NO SENCE LADIES as has been said by other as well on that subject, "No Since At All"....I'm inclined to believe one person statement in all this, I am smelling a BIGFOOT CHASE HERE GUYS,..lol..Or like he stated as well, "This Is A Snipe Hunt"..lol.....
I have got quit a Kick out of all these post on this subject my self to this point and I'm sure this Dog and Pony Show isn't over yet as well here, Until The Almighty Hankster steps in to Turn the key on this Expedition in to the TRUTH, Soon this is likely to get OUT OF HAND AS WELL here In my humble opinion, Just think of all this energy being wasted in such a way here that I'm sure can be more put to use in a Compilation Partition If you will, posted to the Very person who can Grant access to this Coveted Section by now as well with all this effort being Wasted, unless you are like me in this way and JUST DONT CARE if you ever inter that "Skin Corridor Of Plastic and Imagination Section", I should think Most everything that can be said about it HAS BEEN SAID.....I will state it again for my self, "YOU ARE MISSING NOTHNING"...and you know this to be true...But by all means, Carry on here, PLEASE, this is getting Extremely Entertaining and I'm enjoying the movement my self along with you, But I'm Crazy and Have Nothing better to do my self of my time,...lol... If not to only add Fuel to this Bonfire,....lol...
"WOO HOO"................................................The Snipe Hunt Is still on,.....

If you guys where really sly and sneaky, you would send in a SPY IF YOU WILL, to snap some shots and Re-post them here, Blanking out the Naughty Bits and exposing them for what it really is here for all to see, Just an Idea guys,....
JUST AN IDEA.........lol


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Auroranut said:


> It's only a limited access forum because some find nudity offensive.


Not me. Naked is good. I like naked. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

scotpens said:


> Not me. Naked is good. I like naked. :thumbsup:


.....lol.............


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Not me. Naked is good. I like naked. :thumbsup:


...it depends on who's naked....

Chris.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Ain't dat the trute! LOL. Even been to a nude beach? That will change your mind about "naked is good" really fast. It's like Tim Allen's line in "The Santa Clause 2"..."You don't want to see THIS in a Speedo", goes quadruple for "You don't want to see this naked."


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Chris.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't even like to see myself naked, no, no, no, naked is not good. I was hoping there might be models of Amish or Pentacostal women in there with long dresses with long sleeves and high collars and bonnets and, and, yea...or burkhas, burkhas would be good too


----------

